# Where to buy bobwhite quail



## mudpuppy1299 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey guys and gals; I'm new to the forum. Does anyone know a reliable place in Michigan, Indiana, Ohio, etc. to buy Bobwhite Quail for dog training? Thanks.


----------



## Scott Meats (Oct 23, 2010)

I just bought some chuckars today from Ken Nyhof gamebirds. He is in Holland, Mi. He also raises quail and has them for sale as well. I would quote the price,but I'm not 100% sure. I paid 7.00 for the chuckars, I know the quail are less. This guy has a nice clean facility and I know he supplies some shooting preserves, his ph. # is 616 836 5523.


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

Contact Blue Briar on this forum. I know he has some nice quail.


----------



## zeeke33 (Feb 7, 2009)

Gary Young
517-525-2054
Stockbridge Mi.


----------



## DiversWelcome (Jan 15, 2007)

Just remember that you can't shoot bobwhites out of season in michigan, they are considered a game bird. Instead of bobwhites get tennessee red quail or chukars then you won't have any problems from big brother


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

DiversWelcome said:


> Just remember that you can't shoot bobwhites out of season in michigan, they are considered a game bird. Instead of bobwhites get tennessee red quail or chukars then you won't have any problems from big brother



The tennessee red's are awsome. I've had those and thought they were perfect...


----------



## mudpuppy1299 (Mar 19, 2011)

Will any of these other birds recall?


----------



## HardWayMike (Nov 24, 2010)

Is it illegal to raise the "game" birds and just leave them loose on your property? I have 40 acres but it is not fenced in or nothing so I didn't know if it was legal or not.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Scott Meats said:


> I just bought some chuckars today from Ken Nyhof gamebirds. He is in Holland, Mi. He also raises quail and has them for sale as well. I would quote the price,but I'm not 100% sure. I paid 7.00 for the chuckars, I know the quail are less. This guy has a nice clean facility and I know he supplies some shooting preserves, his ph. # is 616 836 5523.


Second Ken for the west side of the state
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## quail guy (Dec 24, 2013)

Quail Flush Farm near Ann Arbor
734-827-4764


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

zeeke33 said:


> Gary Young
> 517-525-2054
> Stockbridge Mi.


Gary lives down the road from me and he no longer raises Quail. He's into fancy Chickens of some sort now.
I had TRQ but sold the last of mine for the year about 3 weeks ago.


----------

